# ketamine injection



## alices (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello all, can Ketamine be given just as an IVP? Or is it always used for concious sedation, so should I send back to the Dr. and ask for a concious sedation form? He gave 2mg Ketamine IVP per med sheet..thank you, alice, it was so the pt could get a ct done since he was moving around alot and the ativan didn't calm him..thanks


----------



## Mojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, Ketamine can be given as an IVP, usually over 1-2 minutes. 

2mg of Ketamine is a low dose. It can be given for pain control. For pediatric conscious sedation the dose is 1-2 mg per kg.


----------



## alices (Jun 24, 2011)

*re-ketamine*

Thank you so much for the help..alice


----------

